# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Almex-leimauslaite ja pahviset kerta/sarjaliput

## Bussiterminaali

Onkos missään enää käytössä Almexin leimauslaitetta ja pahvisia kerta- ja sarjalippuja? Helsingissähän ja Tampereella niitä ei taida joukkoliikennevälineissä olla? Uimastadionilla muistan joskus olleen Almexit käytössä. 

Virossa oli ainakin joskus Edelaraudteen junissa Almex leimauskoneet ja lipunmyyjä/konduktööri myi siihen käyviä lippuja. Onko siellä vielä käytössä näitä em. laitteita?

----------


## Lauri Räty

Kööpenhaminassa Movian liikenteessä käytetään yhä Almex-leimauslaitteita ja pahvisia kerta- ja sarjalippuja. Movia suunnittelee ja tilaa Kööpenhaminan joukkoliikenteen.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Uimastadionilla muistan joskus olleen Almexit käytössä.


Eikö vieläkin ole Almexit Helsingin liikuntaviraston joillakin liikuntapaikoilla, kuten mainitsemassasi Uimastadionilla ja sen lisäksi itse muistelisin, että myös Kisahallissa ja Liikuntamyllyssä olisi.

----------


## Zambo

> Eikö vieläkin ole Almexit Helsingin liikuntaviraston joillakin liikuntapaikoilla, kuten mainitsemassasi Uimastadionilla ja sen lisäksi itse muistelisin, että myös Kisahallissa ja Liikuntamyllyssä olisi.


Kumpulan maauimalassa oli ainakin viime kesänä almexit käytössä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eikö vieläkin ole Almexit Helsingin liikuntaviraston joillakin liikuntapaikoilla, kuten mainitsemassasi Uimastadionilla ja sen lisäksi itse muistelisin, että myös Kisahallissa ja Liikuntamyllyssä olisi.


Kisiksessä oli ainakin vielä viime syksynä.

Mistäköhän tuollaisen vehkeen saisi ostettua?

----------


## ultrix

> Mistäköhän tuollaisen vehkeen saisi ostettua?


Varmaan kannattaa soitella HKL-Raitioliikenteen varikolle ja kysellä onko niillä vielä jossain Almex-pömpeleitä?

----------


## Hujis

Myös Biomedicumin ruokalassa Meilahden sairaalan kupeessa moinen oivallinen lippusysteemi on saanut jatkaa elämäänsä.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Tuossa meillä pientä projektin tynkää päällä ja tähtäämme että tuo mainio ja asjanmukainen lippusysteemi saisi jatkaa elinkaartaan myös linja-autokäytössä...  :Wink: 

Selvittelemme että mistä saisi kerta- ja sarjalippuja noihin laitteisiin.

----------


## Miska

> Kumpulan maauimalassa oli ainakin viime kesänä almexit käytössä.


Ja oli vielä viime viikollakin. Tulin itsekin ostaneeksi 10 "matkan" uimalalipun. Edellisestä Almex-leimauksesta kotimaassa olikin jo jokunen vuosi aikaa...

----------


## Compact

VR Osakeyhtiö käyttää ainakin kymmenen matkan kortteja matkalippuina yhä edelleen. 

Lipun muoto on tuttu Almex, mutta koska mainittu alkun perin ruotsalainen yhtiö on yritysostojen kautta siirtynyt toisenlaiseen tekniikkaan, sopivin laitevalmistaja on nykyään Saksassa. 

Almexin nykyiset valikoimat löytyvät täältä. Siellä olevan uutisen mukaan ovat muuten toimittamassa VR:lle uudet konduktöörin myyntilaitteet, mallia almex.mobile.

VR:n lähijunien eteisissä olevat alun perin Klüssendorfin lipunleimauslaitteet valmistaa nykyään Automaten Technik GmbH Baumann

VR:n 10 mtk:n kortit ovat hieman korkeampia ja suorakulmaisia yläosastaan verrattuna siihen mitä HKL:kin aikoinaan käytti. VR raapustaa siihen omia ulosmyyntimerkintöjään.

Kuka on kiinnostunut lipunmitätöntämislaitteista, vilkaisee saksalaista koostesivua.

Almex-mallisia lippuja painetaan siis yhä Suomessa, niin VR:n mitoituksella kuin myös Helsingin kaupungin tarpeisiin urheilutiloihin ja keittoloihin. Almex M-koneitakin lienee jo huollon takia olemassa varastossa liuta.

----------


## 339-DF

Uusitussa, huomenna avattavassa Ratikkamuseossa on näyttelyesineenä toimiva Almex. Sen vieressä on kaupunginmuseon tekemiä "lippuja" joita voi sitten kokeilla leimata tutusti naksahtavassa laitteessa.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Uusitussa, huomenna avattavassa Ratikkamuseossa on näyttelyesineenä toimiva Almex. Sen vieressä on kaupunginmuseon tekemiä "lippuja" joita voi sitten kokeilla leimata tutusti naksahtavassa laitteessa.


Meidän projekti tulee oleen piirun verran parempi kun Almexia voi käyttää alkuperäisen mukaisessa ympäristössä eli liikkuvassa kulkuneuvossa.  :Smile: 

Toki mielelläni voisin Helsingissä ostaa sarja-almex lipun museoraitiolinjalle jos täällä vaan olisi sellainen  :Wink: 

Mutta kun olemme Suomessa...

----------


## 339-DF

> Meidän projekti tulee oleen piirun verran parempi kun Almexia voi käyttää alkuperäisen mukaisessa ympäristössä eli liikkuvassa kulkuneuvossa.


Mikäs projekti tää tämmöinen on? Kerro heti lisää!

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Mikäs projekti tää tämmöinen on? Kerro heti lisää!


http://jlf.fi/f29/2865-almex-leimaus...put/#post50154

Sen verran mitä tuossa ylempänä olevassa viestissä lukee...

----------


## joht. Nyman

En oikein keksinyt fiksumpaakaan paikkaa kirjoittaa aiheesta, enkä viitsinyt avata uutta ketjua, joten rustaanpa nyt tähän jatkoksi. Olisiko kellään jemmassa YTV-alueen Almex-lippuja? Niitä voisi skannailla ja laittaa vaikkapa tänne. Muistelisin, että niissä mainittiin lipunhinta etupuolella. Näistä puolestaan näkisi lippujen hintakehityksen, jota ei esim. archive.orgista luonnollisestikaan 80-luvun puolelta löydy.

Mun hatara muistikuva on, että YTV:n aloittaessa toimintansa ja seutulippujen tullessa käyttöön vuoden 1986 paikkeilla, olisi kertaseutulippu tuolloin maksanut 9,00 markkaa ja 10 matkan lippu 75 markkaa. Tämä selvinnee vanhoista lipuista. Mulla taitaa vieläkin olla jossain laatikon pohjalla Almexin 10 "matkan" testilippu, jossa on erillismaininta "EI KELPAA MATKALIPPUNA".

Koska rikos on jo vanhentunut, vuodan tapahtuneen: taisi olla vuosi 1994, kun kerran 10 "matkan" Almexin testilipulla, eikä kuljettaja huomannut asiaa. Tämä rikos täyttänee joka tapauksessa lievän petoksen tunnusmerkistön. Tekohetkellä olin 17-vuotias, joten olin tuolloin myös rikosoikeudellisessa vastuussa, mikäli olisin asiasta kiinni jäänyt. Toisaalta, onko tapahtunut rikosta, mikäli matkustaja matkustaa ilman _asianmukaista matkalippua_? Mun nähdäkseni ei ole, sillä siitä seuraa maksimissaan _tarkastusmaksu_, ei siis _tarkastussakko_, sillä rikoksista voidaan tuomita sakkoon vain poliisin, tullin ja tuomioistuimen toimesta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Koska rikos on jo vanhentunut, vuodan tapahtuneen: taisi olla vuosi 1994, kun kerran 10 "matkan" Almexin testilipulla, eikä kuljettaja huomannut asiaa. Tämä rikos täyttänee joka tapauksessa lievän petoksen tunnusmerkistön. Tekohetkellä olin 17-vuotias, joten olin tuolloin myös rikosoikeudellisessa vastuussa, mikäli olisin asiasta kiinni jäänyt. Toisaalta, onko tapahtunut rikosta, mikäli matkustaja matkustaa ilman _asianmukaista matkalippua_? Mun nähdäkseni ei ole, sillä siitä seuraa maksimissaan _tarkastusmaksu_, ei siis _tarkastussakko_, sillä rikoksista voidaan tuomita sakkoon vain poliisin, tullin ja tuomioistuimen toimesta.


Ilman lippua matkustamisesta seuraa tarkastusmaksu. Väärennetyllä lipulla matkustaminen sen sijaan on lievä petos. Ja kai siitä tarkastusmaksukin seuraa.

Tuo testilippu täyttää väärennöksen tunnusmerkit, koska käytit sitä matkalippuna. Itse asiassa mikä tahansa pahvinpala tungettuna leimauslaitteeseen, jos tavoitteena on harhauttaa joku uskomaan että tässä maksetaan, on väärennös.

Helsingissä aikanaan tuli näitä lievä petos -tilanteita, kun kuukausilippuihin korjailtiin päivämääriä tai kun varastettuihin lippuihin muokkailtiin henkilötunnusta tai sen korvannutta numerosarjaa sellaiseksi, että se vastaa lipun käyttäjän kantakorin numerosarjaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ilman lippua matkustamisesta seuraa tarkastusmaksu. Väärennetyllä lipulla matkustaminen sen sijaan on lievä petos.


Tuosta voisi tuomita myös lievästä väärennysrikoksesta, ja pitäisikin nimenomaan siitä eikä petoksesta. Väärennetyn asiakirjan käyttäminen on rikoslain mukaan nimenomaan väärennysrikos, ei petos. Tiedä sitten, mikä oikeuskäytäntö tästä on, mutta niin se rikoslaissa lukee.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tokkopa miltei 20 vuotta vanhasta _lievästä rikoksesta_ voidaan ketään tuomita mihinkään semminkin, kun lainsäädäntö on tällä välin ehtinyt elää muutamat Vantaanjoen laskut ja nousut.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuosta voisi tuomita myös lievästä väärennysrikoksesta, ja pitäisikin nimenomaan siitä eikä petoksesta. Väärennetyn asiakirjan käyttäminen on rikoslain mukaan nimenomaan väärennysrikos, ei petos. Tiedä sitten, mikä oikeuskäytäntö tästä on, mutta niin se rikoslaissa lukee.


Pikaisen googletuksen perusteella vaikuttaisi siltä, että syyte ja tuomio tulee molemmista. Varmaan se menee niin, että  väärennös on väärennös, mutta jos siitä sitten saa vielä jotain hyötyä, niin kuin sen ilmaisen matkan, niin sitten se on myös lievä petos. Lievän petoksen yritys ei ole rikos, eli jos dösäkuski huomaa ennen "maksutapahtumaa", että kortti on väärä, niin sitten tuosta ei seuraa petossyytettä.




> Tokkopa miltei 20 vuotta vanhasta _lievästä rikoksesta_ voidaan ketään tuomita mihinkään semminkin, kun lainsäädäntö on tällä välin ehtinyt elää muutamat Vantaanjoen laskut ja nousut.


Lievä petos vanhenee kahdessa vuodessa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

30. kesäkuuta on viimeinen päivä, kun Tanskan DSB:llä voi vielä leimata klippekortin Almexilla. Ylihuomisesta lähtien paperilippua ei enää myydä, ainoastaan rejsekortia.

----------


## kallio843

Nostetaanpa esille aihe. Missä tällä hetkellä noita almexeja on? Kaupunkibussit ry:llä ainakin löytyy käytössä.

----------


## make 69v

> Varmaan kannattaa soitella HKL-Raitioliikenteen varikolle ja kysellä onko niillä vielä jossain Almex-pömpeleitä?


Minulla olisi  myynissä Almex rahastus kone taitaa olla ns 10 kone. lippurulla sisään ja kontrolli rulla. Sit ajoon.Edellisen H:Linnalais yhtiön leimasin sisässä. kivikarhu@gmail.com  Paikka tampere.

----------


## Misse

> Nostetaanpa esille aihe. Missä tällä hetkellä noita almexeja on? Kaupunkibussit ry:llä ainakin löytyy käytössä.


Kahvila Sävyssä (Aleksis Kiven katu 12) lienee edelleen tuollainen 10-kerran kahvikorttien leimaamista varten...

----------


## EVhki

> Nostetaanpa esille aihe. Missä tällä hetkellä noita almexeja on? Kaupunkibussit ry:llä ainakin löytyy käytössä.


En tiedä, oliko juuri tuollainen laite, mutta ainakin viime vuonna Ratikkamuseossa sai leimata jonkinlaisen pahvilipun.

----------

